# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  can someone make me a Dreamviews picture?

## antiflag

one big enough i can put on my myspace background?

----------


## antiflag

guess fucking not

----------


## Patrick

> guess fucking not



 ::chuckle::

----------


## slayer

> guess fucking not



Guess not.

----------


## imuller

MySpace huh? It's not quite popular here x; Just use it to listen some indie musics x;

----------


## ClouD

My new wallpaper, if anything ^_^!

Uh, half a mb or something.

----------


## slayer

That picture is freaking amazing...

----------


## ClouD

Few images with a c4d render and a some layers of brushed stars etc. Then lighting layers and a few photo filters. Pretty simple blending stuffs. :3

----------


## Man of Steel

Try the ones I posted over in this thread: Dream Views Wallpapers 

If you decide to use one, let me know what size you need and I can resize it. They're wallpapers, but may serve your purpose. Also, wicked cool pic, ClouD!

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> My new wallpaper, if anything ^_^!
> 
> Uh, half a mb or something.



Is it just me, or does that look like the Pokemon, Dialga???

Maybe I'm just Pokemon obsessed.  ::D:

----------


## xg33nyusx

Did you use Gimp? or PS?

----------


## ClouD

> Did you use Gimp? or PS?



Me? I use Photoshop CS3 Extended.
Pretty sure MoS uses Photoshop too  :wink2: 

Lol Snowy, I think you're just obsessed  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Steel

Yup, I use Photoshop CS3 Extended as well. So much better for photography than the otherwise formidable GIMP, and it has RAW support. 

And Snowy, you're just obsessed.  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

I have a sweet idea for a Dreamviews picture...

I'll work on it after school though...

----------


## Bonsay

I think he wants the original, big DV logo picture. I've seen it in a thread long ago. So maby some DV moderator can supply it.

----------

